# 3-D and traces



## Terry. T. (Dec 20, 2008)

This is a 3-D and tracing shop by me.
Just say what you want me to draw.





Example Sheet
I'll use a special black from now on.
Please request!
CURRENT REQUESTS:
Traced Kadabra (Expected-by 4th Jan)
Traced Squirtle (Exapected-by 9th Jan)


----------



## Terry. T. (Dec 21, 2008)

Requests?


----------



## Terry. T. (Dec 21, 2008)

I don't have a pencil. (I'm not buying any.)
And traces-I am good at.
And normal drawing-I suck at.
Please remove the stupid tags, too.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Dec 21, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> I don't have a pencil. (I'm not buying any.)


Pencils cost very little and are at most stores.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Dec 22, 2008)

Sexy Art Gods Guide to Tracing

Tracing =/= Art.


----------



## Terry. T. (Dec 22, 2008)

My stepsister's the new drawer. Drawing requests will go to her. I do 3-D and traces.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Dec 22, 2008)

Actually, you can make letters like that in MS Word, and why not have the actual art instead of getting a traced version?


----------



## Terry. T. (Dec 22, 2008)

^Because traced is practically better. So my stepsister, who should be here soon... I mean she's just arrived, will do most drawing.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Dec 22, 2008)

Wait, what? You think that its better to have a rough and shaky outline of a Pokemon rather than have the official artwork done by Sugimori?

*coughhayeahrightcough*


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 22, 2008)

Terry, can you please draw/trace me a Kadabra? Thanks.


----------



## Terry. T. (Dec 22, 2008)

Sure. After New year it'll arrive.  CLOSED.


----------



## Dragon (Dec 22, 2008)

Isn't that kind of long.... Look at my art thread. Most of those pictures took a day, two at the most. NOT TWO WEEKS. Terry, try to draw something simple from scratch, like a Seedot. And no, this isn't a request, I'm trying to help you improve. I don't care if you don't do it.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Dec 22, 2008)

2 weeks for a single request? Waaaaay to long. Try to do it within at least a week of the request.


----------



## Terry. T. (Dec 28, 2008)

Ahem. Patience...
I need more paper.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 28, 2008)

A4 plain Paper doesn't cost that much.

2 weeks for one request is rather extreme, you appear to have plenty of time. It is even worse if it takes that long to do a trace.


----------



## Terry. T. (Dec 31, 2008)

I was on holiday for 1 week, so...


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jan 6, 2009)

Uhhh... One week is still long enough to at least draw/trace a Kadabra. I mean, it usually takes me only an hour and a half to draw, ink, _and_ color something, or longer depending on what it is. And a Kadabra isn't that big so you'll need five billion papers just so it'll fit. 

And drawing with anything that's not a pencil (excluding tablets) is never a good idea. How are you going to erase the mistakes? 

As for the first picture, I'd suggest that you either make it darker, resize it, or take it off altogether because it took me a few minutes before I realized that there's a Manaphy there. 

And, um, it's the 6th of January already.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 7, 2009)

*sigh*

DRAW a Ditto.

DRAW not trace.

Ditto's aren't hard anyway...


----------

